# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht in Kiel

## mag

Hallo liebe Surf -community,
da mein Auto gerade nicht fahrtchtig ist, suche ich gegen Spritgeld eine Mitfahrgelegenheit fr die kommenden Windtage (Do , Fr, Sa) von Kiel aus (Westring) an den Strand (Heitkate, Weissenhaus oder Heiligenhafen..egal).
ber eine Nachricht wrde ich mich sehr freuen.
Marius

----------

